# Abo mit der Nummer 01771232415



## Lady (25 Juli 2008)

Hi,

Ich bekomme immer eine MMS von dieser Nummer und muss jedesmal 1,50 € dafür zahlen, angeblich hätte ich ein Abo bestellt, die bei eplus können mir auch nicht helfen. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob jemand diese Nummer kennt und wie ich dies löschen kann????


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo mit der Nummer 01771232415*

Hallo!

Was bedeutet, Du mußt bezahlen? Wie wird das Geld von Dir eingefordert? Über die Telefonrechnung oder bekommst Du eine separate Rechnung des Anbieters?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Lady (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo mit der Nummer 01771232415*

In meiner Eplus Rechnung steht einfach nur MMS-Abo mit dieser angegebenen Nummer. Die Nummer selber funktioniert irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo mit der Nummer 01771232415*

Hallo!

Wenn Du das MMS-Abo nicht abgeschlossen hast, dann sprich E-Plus an und lasse die Abbuchungen stornieren. Dann werden sich die Leute, die Geld von Dir wollen schon melden. 

Nebelwolf


----------

